# Очередной диагноз в помойке (ВСД)



## Gal4onok (6 Апр 2017)

Здравствуйте! В 25 лет ( сейчас 27), заболела гастритом. В тот период времени было тяжело и физически и морально. Болезнь долго не лечилась, чем я себя изводила. В один день утром при сборе на работу , резко все поплыло в глазах. Зрение сфокусировалось ближе к полудню, разболелась голова. И с этого момента жизнь превратилась в ад.
Нет, у меня нет ПА, депрессии, фобий. Но есть то, что существенно снижает качество жизни. А именно: я испытываю неприятные ощущения в глазах, не переношу лампы дневного света, яркие цвета. Глаза быстро утомляются при зрительном напряжении, на фоне этого бывают головокружения. Обследования прикрепляю. У ПТ была, ничего не назначил, сказал, что адекватная. Подскажите , куда ещё податься, не могу смириться с этим( Из препаратов: актовегин, максидол, милдронат, атаракс, афабозол. После сосудистой терапии улучшений с глазами нет. Их, кстати обследовала много раз. Все впорядке.Нсли говорить о стрессе, то первоначальный актор давно устранен( уводилась) Новая работа приносит удовольствие)В новом мрт гм присутствуют единичные очаги дисциркулярного характера.

   

Из патологий имеется ПМК 0-1 с регургитацией, по мониторингу нареканий нет.
В данный момент работаю бухгалтером.
Удивило, что по мрт даже охз шеи нет. У мануального терапевта не была.


----------



## La murr (6 Апр 2017)

@Gal4onok, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют - *врачи форума*


----------



## Gal4onok (6 Апр 2017)

К сожалению, у большинства отсутствует кнопка связи((


----------



## Evenelf (6 Апр 2017)

@Gal4onok, перейдите на страницы их профиля, там думаю разберётесь.


----------



## Gal4onok (6 Апр 2017)

Evenelf написал(а):


> @Gal4onok, перейдите на страницы их профиля, там думаю разберётесь.


 спасибо)


----------



## AIR (6 Апр 2017)

Вечер добрый! 
Осталось сделать рентгеновские снимки шеи с функциональными пробами и выложить..


----------



## Gal4onok (6 Апр 2017)

Почему- то в моем городе не делают эту диагностику. Это ведь рентген в нескольких положениях? Я как-то просила провести это, мне ответили, что мрт достаточно.


----------



## AIR (6 Апр 2017)

Gal4onok написал(а):


> Это ведь рентген в нескольких положениях?


Да. Шея, весьма подвижный отдел позвоночника и первой нарушается именно двигательная функция... Делать снимки просто в статике смысла нет, мы не увидим нарушений подвижности. .


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Апр 2017)

Зрительный анализатор.
Если окулисты ничего не находят на переферии (в глазу, кстати где остальное кроме полей зрения?), то искать надо в центральной части анализатора.


----------



## Gal4onok (9 Апр 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Зрительный анализатор.
> Если окулисты ничего не находят на переферии (в глазу, кстати где остальное кроме полей зрения?), то искать надо в центральной части анализатора.


Какой врач должен сделать обследование ( про зрительный анализатор)?

Обследования разных глазных клиник

 

Астигматизм с детства. Зрительно не ощущала. Да и почитав об этом, поняла, что не моет вызывать такой дискомфорт как у меня.

Вижу четко, но будто бы ослепило фонариком или солнцем.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Апр 2017)

Раз на переферии хорошо, значит все в центре.
Тут нет 3 отдела.
Позвоночник не привяжешь к черепно-мозговому центру.


----------



## Gal4onok (10 Апр 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, извините, но я не совсем вас понимаю((( Что все это значит? Стоит ли мне обследоваться дальше? И стоит ли посетить мануального терапевта? Или же, как вы сказали, позвоночник - зрение не связаны?


----------



## Лебедева Оля (10 Апр 2017)

@Gal4onok,  а что у вас с гастритом на данный момент? Вылечили?


----------



## Gal4onok (10 Апр 2017)

Не знаю, возможно ли его вылечить совсем, но ттт не беспокоит. Обострение примерно полгода длилось.


----------



## Лебедева Оля (11 Апр 2017)

@Gal4onok, ясно. А у эндокринолога были?


----------



## Gal4onok (11 Апр 2017)

Нет, но УЗИ и гармоны щитовидной железы в норме.
На момент появления проблемы с глазами, принимала контрацептивы по показаниям. Может быть они сыграли роль


----------



## Лебедева Оля (11 Апр 2017)

@Gal4onok, возможно, но я не доктор, могу только предполагать. Наш организм тонкая штука, как я поняла. Задолго до появления проблем со слабостью и головокружением были проблемы с ЖКТ, только я ничего не лечила. Сейчас правильно питаюсь, вроде, полегче стало.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Апр 2017)

Gal4onok написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, извините, но я не совсем вас понимаю((( Что все это значит? Стоит ли мне обследоваться дальше? И стоит ли посетить мануального терапевта? Или же, как вы сказали, позвоночник - зрение не связаны?


К мануальному терапевту обязательно.
Если есть функциональные блоки - устранит, если есть миофасциальный синдром полечит.


----------



## Gal4onok (26 Апр 2017)

Забыла разместить мрт гм год спустя после первоначального. Ухудшения виде очагов. Очень пугает неизвестность, но врачи молчат. А зрение тревожит уже 2 года((( И добавилась головные боли. В поликлинике не смогла выпросить направление на рен ген с функциональными пробами. Врач не в курсе что это. Пишет в двух проекциях, а рентгенолог просит идти переписать направление.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Апр 2017)

Головные боли.
Опросник по головным болям заполняли?


----------



## Gal4onok (27 Апр 2017)

Боль напряжения по опросу


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Апр 2017)

Смешанный тип.
Ну а лечить?


----------



## Gal4onok (27 Апр 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Смешанный тип.
> Ну а лечить?


Что лечить? Кто лечить? Я от врачей не могу ничего добиться. Записалась , наверное, к 10 невропатологу(

Вот, к примеру, оденьте очки, которые вам не подходят. Как вы будите себя чувствовать, работать. Думаю, что и голова от этого может разболеться. Так и у меня. Это не мое зрение, я не могу внятно объяснить, что не так. По ощущениям, будто долго на солнце смотрела- такое видение. И почему это случилось в одну минуту, когда все на равном месте проплыло в глазах. Как в кино, когда показывают удар по голове актера. Что это было, спазм сосудов? Что-то непосредственно в глазу? И все... С тех пор так и живу


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Апр 2017)

Я пока про головную боль.
Головная боль напряжения. Надо определиться с формой (мышечного или нервного напряжения), и подобрать лечение.
Там две третьих работы Вашей, и только треть медицинская.
Попробуйте составить для себя программу своих действия для избавления от главной боли, а мы подскажем что и как в ней поправить.


----------



## Gal4onok (27 Апр 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо, что проявляете внимание. Сегодня голова не болит и я безумно рада. Вообще заметила, что стала реагировать на погоду. Сосуды? Соответственно вопрос головной болит на сегодняшний день не стоит. А вот глаза беспокоят. Иногда ими даже тяжело двигать. После глазной гимнастики только хуже(


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Апр 2017)

Антидепрессант? Принимаете?


----------



## Gal4onok (27 Апр 2017)

Не принимала , не принимаю. Неврологи назначали. Пт один назначил. Другой сказал, что ПА, фобий, дипрессии нет. Принимать не стоит. Только психику расшатаешь. 
Я пробовала однажды принимать амитриптилин в микроскопической дозе, но видимо на фоне этого повысился пролактин ( бывает от ад) , начала сильно болеть грудь, и болела ещё месяц после того, как прекратила.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Апр 2017)

А надо (имхо). Надо подбирать.
Амитриптилин не антидепрессант.


----------



## Gal4onok (28 Апр 2017)

Пожалуйста, аргументируйте, мне это важно. 
Что мне ждать от ад? У людей он убирает тревогу, фобии, выравнивает эмоциональное состояние, пробуждает интерес к жизни. У меня такого нет, единственно, я мечтаю о ребёнке, но всеже в таком состоянии позволить себе этого не могу, т к здоровой себя все же не считаю. Что по обследованиям? Откуда появились очаги? Сосуды сразмированы. Я просто хочу понять, есть ли органические отклонения?
У знакомой было подобное зрение. Год на ад проблему не решил. Врач по личным соображениям назначил ламотриджен. Зрение вернулось после первой таблетки, но и пропало после прекращения ее действия. Девушка пропила пол года препарат. Сейчас все хорошо у неё. 
Ещё, на равне с этим недугом ,немеют руки во сне, может неметь как левая ,так и правая. Когда просыпаешься и начинаешь разминать руку, от того, что кровь  пошла , в теле странные ощущения.


----------



## Галина Каримова (28 Апр 2017)

Gal4onok Пожалуйста, загляните в мою тему, очень нужно ваше мнение , как невропатолога! https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/26828/page-2

Здравствуйте, Галина

У Вас есть ДВЕ независящие друг от друга проблемы, КАЖДАЯ из которых может сопровождаться описанной Вами симптоматикой:

1 - нарушение кровоснабжения по позвоночным артериям (возможно - усиливающегося мышечным спазмом или нестабильностью шейного отдела позвоночника)
2 - астигматизм

Соответственно, лечением в Вашем случае должны параллельно заниматься два специалиста - вертебролог и офтальмолог

С уважением, Галина


----------



## Gal4onok (28 Апр 2017)

Галина Каримова написал(а):


> Gal4onok Пожалуйста, загляните в мою тему, очень нужно ваше мнение , как невропатолога! https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/26828/page-2
> 
> Здравствуйте, Галина
> 
> ...


Вы первая, кто хоть слово сказал о астигматизме. Удивительно, но когда я одеваю обычные очки от компьютера, мне легче. А значит, это точно не психологическое. Буду искать врача вертебролога


----------



## Николай Николаевич (28 Апр 2017)

Тандем : Мануальный терапевт + Офтальмолог + Антидепрессанты.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Апр 2017)

Вы сами пишете. Прошло после первой таблетки.
То есть решило проблему.
Вернулось после отмены, значит не решило проблему.
А если ее решить нельзя? Если причина не в том, что, что-то прижато, а в том что это кажется.
Не зря же врачи не могут найти причины такого состояния с глазами?
Вот это "кажется" и лечат антидепрессанты.


При онемение рук в ночное время: почитайте про синдром запястного канала, сделайте УЗИ и ЭНМГ нервов запястного канала.


----------



## Ким Юрий (6 Май 2017)

А у вас не бывает как на лодочке качает? Шатает


----------



## Gal4onok (8 Май 2017)

Неа
Была я у офтальмолога. Нет проблем с глазами. Астигматизм незначительный и таких симптомов не даёт. Значит остаются антидепресанты (((


----------



## Evenelf (8 Май 2017)

Gal4onok написал(а):


> Значит остаются антидепресанты


И хороший мануальный терапевт, который владеет мышечными техниками.


----------



## Gal4onok (8 Май 2017)

Значит ещё до него надо добраться, прежде чем пить эту фигню((( Обидно, что нет ничего, кроме глаз((( Ну скорее всего я просто в теме и не подпускаю ПА, всякие фобии, поэтому их и нет, а вот с соматикой ничего не поделаю(((


----------

